# Metal Shakes



## kadesmith

I bought a home about two years ago and it has some cedar shakes on it that are becoming quite brittle. I think the roof was built in about 1975. I've noticed that there are now metal roof shakes and am curious to know the pros and cons of going with them. Few questions in particular

Are they noisy?
Do you loose much R-Value?
Are they more expensive than new cedar shakes?


----------



## Interloc

1. No
2. No
3. around here they are.


----------



## kadesmith

Thanks for answering. I've asked this question on a few forums and no one has answered me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Acubis

*Edco*

They are not noisy, The raw cost may actually be less depending on the quality shakes you get. 

They are much easier to install. A 4 man crew of a client of ours can do 10 squares a day or so. They use Edco.

However, if you currently have wood, you will need a complete redeck which will add to the cost.

They look awesome installed! and last a LONG time.

a BRIEF overview and explanation of products here http://researchroofing.com/steelshingles.html


----------



## red_cedar

Our experience has been quite differnet then some of those mentioned.

Noisy? Depends on the product. Painted ones ( shakes = deeper profile. Shingles = thinner profile ) is somewhat more noise then a regular roof. This is due to the depth and hollowness of the panel itself, thus creating more reverberation. Some shakes have inserts that can fill the void and dampen the sound some.
Most of the added noise is heard outside, not so much inside.

Wood is a good insulator. So yes you would be losing R value. Whether it makes a difference depends on your roof assembly, attic, venting, insulation situations.

Not all shakes are put on a spaced sheating. You may have solid decking.

There are several thickness avaible with cedar as well as grades. 
Some cedar may cost less and others more.
I would suggest narrow down what your looking for and price them up.
So the ansewer is yes and no.
There are many options for each type of roof.


----------

